# could bridge channels in a receiver?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey, I just ordered this Pyle Receiver from Amazon to power a Dual Rockville speaker my uncle gave me. The receiver has 4 channels which provides 550 RMS at 4 ohm. The Rockville speaker handle 1500 RMS at 4ohm. Can I just bridge channels (A) terminals on the receiver so that it could give me at least 1100 RMS to feed this speaker? 



Here is the Receiver and The Speaker. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GA...le+dual+15&dpPl=1&dpID=41+j2onPOkL&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0010...+amplifier&dpPl=1&dpID=31KJROaQTYL&ref=plSrch


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me Pyle inflates their specifications and I would not try bridging that receiver under any circumstances.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me Pyle inflates their specifications and I would not try bridging that receiver under any circumstances.


Thank You! So would I be safe running the speaker at 550 RMS instead of 1500 RMS. Would this damage the receiver or the speaker?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

depends on how hard you push the volume. at "normal" levels say under 90db you should be fine.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> depends on how hard you push the volume. at "normal" levels say under 90db you should be fine.


Hey, how are you? Sorry, I ordered the wrong speaker. Instead of buying the 4OHM I bought the 8OHM version. So I had to return the pyle receiver because it just was going to feed the speaker with 300 RMS. So I was wondering if I could use this tecnical pro receiver to power the speaker which will feed them with 600 RMS. Sorry for the my error. Thanks

Here is the actual speaker version I got:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GA...ille+15.28&dpPl=1&dpID=41+j2onPOkL&ref=plSrch

Here is the Technical pro receiver:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162852-REG/technical_pro_h12x500ubt_650w_rms_8.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may work, hard to say. Pyle as well as Technical-Pro are both in the same category in that they are cheaply built and the specifications are way off. You should really up your budget and get something better.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> It may work, hard to say. Pyle as well as Technical-Pro are both in the same category in that they are cheaply built and the specifications are way off. You should really up your budget and get something better.


May you recommend me an amplifier that could work with this speaker? Im looking for an amp that has Pre-Output in order to power another amplifier I have. That's why I was looking at those cheap amps such as the Pyle and Technical Pro because they have that feature.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We would need a little more info, what is it your trying to do? 

You have 4 speakers that you want to power? how many input sources are you hooking up (dvd player, tuner, mp3 player etc?)


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> We would need a little more info, what is it your trying to do?
> 
> You have 4 speakers that you want to power? how many input sources are you hooking up (dvd player, tuner, mp3 player etc?)


I would use only that speaker and I want at least to be able to hook an MP3 Player to it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

djloui said:


> I would use only that speaker and I want at least to be able to hook an MP3 Player to it.


At 105dB sensitivity, any of your options should work unless you are trying to fill a stadium.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

I was looking for amps and I came across with this amplifier. Will this one work since it says 1500 RMS bridge at 8ohm?. One more thing I saw that the inputs are XLR. Since I'm going to play music from my laptop and my phone could I use a (HEADPHONE JACK TO XLR) cable.

Here is the amplifier

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...r_NU3000DSP_iNUKE_NU3000DSP_Stereo_Power.html

Here is the connection.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...hnology_XVM_105F_Stereo_Mini_Angled_Male.html


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Just to get things straight here:

1 Rockville RSG15.24 speaker
1 Behringer iNUKE3000DSP amp
1 Hosa 1/8" Stereo - F XLR cable
1 mp3 player of dubious origin

Correct?

You're going to run into some issues. The amp will drive that speaker without any problems, but plugging the mp3 player directly into the amp might not work as well as you'd like. The amp will be expecting a balanced signal on those inputs, but the mp3 player will be putting out a stereo unbalanced signal. What might happen is the amp is may misinterpret that signal, and subtract them from each other (which is what it is actually supposed to do). The result could be that you'll only hear things that the amp sees as differences between the Right and Left channels... if that happens, it will sound really weird. 

There are two things you can do to get around this. 
1) Get a 1/8" Stereo - Dual 1/4" TRS cable, and use both inputs on the amp.
2) Use a small mixer (like a Mackie Mix5) and use 1/4" cables to connect to the amp.

Either way, you're still only going to hear 1 channel. If you're lucky, bridging the amp will also sum the input signals. If you're not, one channel will get dropped. Best bet, buy a second speaker and don't attempt to bridge them.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

DqMcClain said:


> Just to get things straight here:
> 
> 1 Rockville RSG15.24 speaker
> 1 Behringer iNUKE3000DSP amp
> ...


Thank You so much! Actually the speaker is 8ohm. I'm getting the 1/8" Stereo - Dual 1/4" TRS cable as you said. I would need to bridge it so that it could provide the RMS the speaker handle which is 1500 RMS. So I'm not sure how to wire the output from the amp to the speaker. The Manual of the amp says that in (Bridge mode speaker A & B combines) based on the picture the manual shows, I guess I only need to plug a speakon cable either from channel A or B since they will be both bridged once I config it to bridge mode? Thanks


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, it looks like that's going to do the job you're trying to do. My guess is that you'd be happier with a second speaker and keeping the stereo image, and giving them less power... but it's your system. 

Let us know how it all works out.


----------

